

Does Python 2.7's Release Mean the End of the Line for Python 2.x? - gkunene
http://www.developer.com/open/article.php/3891996/Does-Python-27s-Release-Mean-the-End-of-the-Line-for-Python-2x.htm

======
afhof
Too many modules still work for the 2.x branch. Python has a tremendous amount
of power in its modules. To lose that power for a "cleaner" language is a
substantial move.

